# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرایط دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## menel

امسال واس دانشگاه فرهنگیان حداکثرسن ۲۰باید باشه نه؟

----------


## menel

up

----------


## Serat

آره حدا اکثر بیست و معدل کل بالای 15

----------


## painterzx

نه برادر شایعه ننداز
22 بالا 15

----------


## menel

> نه برادر شایعه ننداز
> 22 بالا 15


پارسال اینجوری بود.منم تویه سایت دیدم حداکثر20

----------


## Serat

> نه برادر شایعه ننداز
> 22 بالا 15


الان دفترچه رو نگاه کردم برادرمون درست میگن 22 هست

----------


## Serat

> پارسال اینجوری بود.منم تویه سایت دیدم حداکثر20


آره منم این سایت ایران مشاوره به اشتباه انداخت اونجا نوشته حداکثر بیست ولی 22 درسته

----------


## menel

مرسی بچه ها

----------

